# Bike Routen Kroatien



## Dirk-1980 (7. März 2005)

Hallo

Ich und meine Freundin wollen im Sommer nach Kroatien fahren wir wiessen aber noch nicht wohin. Wenn ihr da vorschlägen were ich sehr dankbar. 
Gruß Dirk


----------



## Derrick (7. März 2005)

Ich war vor 2 Jahren im Sommer in Kroatien und ich kann nur sagen, dass da wo wir waren (Insel Pag) es sauheiß war. Also so heiß dass es eigentlich nur noch ermüdend war, wir haben zwar mal eine kleine Tour gemacht aber alles ziemlich chillig. Auch die Landschaft dort war nicht sonderlich schön, so aus wie aufm Mond. Naja, wenigstens konnte ich dir sagen wo du vielleicht besser nicht hinfährst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dirk-1980 (8. März 2005)

Hallo
da danke ich dir weil ist besser als keine antwort Gruß Dirk


----------



## cmoritz (8. März 2005)

Hi Dirk,

zum Fahrradfahren darf man auch nicht auf eine Insel in Kroatien fahren. Ich empfehle hier entweder eigenständige Touren durch den Velebit (das ist das der Küste vorgelagerte Gebirge dort unten) - als Ausgangspunkt eignet sich eigentlich jedes nette Dorf am Meer oder wenn Du auf Abenteuer stehst eine Grenzkammbefahrung im Norden von Kroatien durch die Weingebiete (quasi von Zagreb nach Osijek) - aber eben durch die Berge. Saugeil und du denkst Du wärst in einer anderen Welt.


----------



## Dirk-1980 (8. März 2005)

Leider kann ich nur Tages touren fahren meine Freundin ist leider nicht so abenteuer lustig aber alles andere macht sie mit.
Ich hätte da auch er ans Festland gedacht.Ich breuchte ne gegend wo man Direkt am Wasser ist und vor dem Baden eine schöne Tour am besten wie am Gadasee. Gruß Dirk


----------



## birg (8. März 2005)

Hi Dirk,
es stimmt schon, im Sommer kann es gut heiß werden da unten. Trotz allem sind ganz bestimmte Inseln der Hit und Geheímtipp zugleich. Z.B. die Insel Hvar, vom Touristik-Kultmagazin "Traveller" zu den 10 schönsten Inseln der Erde ausgewählt. Immer grün, nicht kahl und fad wie Pag, nicht klein wie Rab, nicht wetterabhängig wie Krk. Bin alle schon abgefahren. Im Winter trainiert dort häufig die slowenische Radnationalmannschaft, sowie ein paar Banestoprofis aus Italien, zu Ostern kommt die deutsche Trialnationalmannschaft  (Trainer Will schwärmte von der Insel) und immer häufiger die amerikanische und teilweise japanische DH-Nationalmannschaft zum Training! Zu Pfingsten (die schönste Zeit) ist wieder mal unsere Gruppe für CC unten (Vorbereitung auf Kirchzarten), im Sommer kann man früh am Morgen und abends sehr gut fahren. Strecken gibt es genug, beschilderte Radtrails mittlerweile ebenso, Radkarten sind vorhanden. Ersatzteilversorgung, naja, lieber selbst vorsorgen. Unterkünfte billig, Nahrung im Hochsommer fast so teuer wie bei uns. Bademöglichkeiten vom Feinsten.
Grüsse
coca


----------



## Dirk-1980 (8. März 2005)

Hi birg Ich danke für die Naricht das klingt genau nachdem was ich suche.


----------



## Gori (9. März 2005)

Solltest Du Dich für die Kvarner Region (Rijeka und umzu) entscheiden, bietet der in den Bergen gelegene Gorski Kotar wundervolle Touren. Z.B. ab Crikvenica ist die Region in ca. 30-45 Min bequem mit dem Auto erreichbar. Wunderschöne, ausgedehnte Wälder, teilweise "Meerblick"...einfach schön.   .....leider keine Beschilderung. Dennoch eine Alternative, auch im Hochsommer.


----------



## rpo35 (9. März 2005)

Hallo,

ich war vergangenen Sommer in Istrien; Ausgangspunkt meiner Touren war Porec. Du kannst ja mal hier auf meiner Seite schnuppern, dort findest Du einen kurzen Bericht und vor allem den Link zum Fotoalbum.
Bei Fragen PM...

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## sop (15. April 2005)

birg schrieb:
			
		

> ......Strecken gibt es genug, beschilderte Radtrails mittlerweile ebenso, Radkarten sind vorhanden. Ersatzteilversorgung, naja, lieber selbst vorsorgen. Unterkünfte billig, Nahrung im Hochsommer fast so teuer wie bei uns. Bademöglichkeiten vom Feinsten.
> Grüsse
> coca




Hallo Birg

Sind die bikekarten nur vor Ort erhältlich oder kann man die auch irgendwo in germany bestellen? 

welche ecke empfiehlst du für abwechslungsreiche, aber technisch nicht allzu schwere Touren (wegen Freundin)?
DH-Training? klingt natürlich auch geil (hmm zwei räder mitnehmen...)
muss man aber wohl selber hochstrampeln für DH oder gibts da auch sowas wie shuttlebus oder so?

kannst auch Unterkunft empfehlen? appartement oder so...

viele fragen... würd mich auf ne antwort oder ne mail feuen!

grüz sop


----------



## sieg01 (17. April 2005)

sop schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Birg
> 
> Sind die bikekarten nur vor Ort erhältlich oder kann man die auch irgendwo in germany bestellen?
> 
> ...



Karten bestellen:
Kontaktiere das kroatische Fremdenverkehrsamt (München, Frankfurt...) die haben oft kostenlose Karten.
Bessere kannst Du Dir hier vor Ort kaufen.

Touren und Strecken:
Am abwechslungsreichsten ist es in Nord-Dalmatien. 
Das "Basislager" sollte in Zadar sein.

Von hier aus sind es 45 - 60 Autominuten bis ins Velebit Gebirge. Auch wenn Du hoch oben bist, dort kann es im Sommer ganz schön heiß sein.

Und in 35 Minuten mit der Fähre auf die Insel Ugljan mit ihren geilen Trails. 
Von Biograd aus auf Pasman oder die 2 Inseln auf einmal als Mehrtagestour "erobern". Denn Ugljan und Pasman sind mit einer Brücke verbunden.

Und, wenn es etwas "ruhiger" sein soll: 
Biken im Ravni Kotari ist etwas ganz besonders, denn hierher verirren sich selbst im Hochsommer nur wenige. Es ist eher "flach" -  was jedoch (speziell im Hochsommer) nicht mit anspruchslos zu verwechseln ist.

Und auf die Insel Pag. Die Mondlandschaft hat schon sehr viele Biker in ihren Bann gezogen.

Und raus auf die Insel Dugi Otok mit der wohl schönsten Badestrand/bucht in der mittleren Adria und ihren umwerfenden Klippen.

Touren gibt es reichlich und es werden ständig mehr.

Shuttlebusse:
Vergiss es. Hier ist es noch ursprünglich. Hier heißt es radeln - bergauf und auch bergab   
Wenn Du weißt was ihr wollt und wo ihr zu biken gedenkt, kannst Du vor Ort einen Kleinbus mit Fahrer mieten. 

Ersatzteile:
In Kroatien gelten Fahrradfahrer als arm oder geizig. Daher gibt es in Kroatien auch nicht eine so große Auswahl wie in good old germany. 
Wenn Du Spezialteile brauchst (Dämpfer, ET's für Federgabeln oder Speziallager für Fullys) wirst Du sie Dir aus Deutschland mitbringen müssen. Wir empfehlen allen Besuchern auf Luft Gabeln und Dämpfern zu verzichten. Eine schnelle Reparatur ist auch in Kroatien kaum möglich.
Wichtige Verschleißteile wie Ketten, Schläuche, Reifen, Züge, Bremsbacken etc sind hier erhältlich. 

Auf dem Land und in den Küstendörfer gibt es keine 2-Rad Geschäfte.

Wichtig!
Minen:
Es gibt sie und man spricht nicht gerne über sie.
Die Minenräumung geht vorran. Erkundige Dich vor Ort über den aktuellen Stand.
Dazu gab es hier im Forum als auch auf http://211118.homepagemodules.de/
viele interessante und wissenswerte Informationen.

Sonnigen Gruß aus Zadar

Siegfried
PS noch mehr Infos findest Du hier: www.ullmann.hr und www.dalmatiino.net


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sieg01 (17. April 2005)

birg schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Dirk,
> Ersatzteilversorgung, naja, lieber selbst vorsorgen.
> Grüsse
> coca



servus birg!

für Marzocchi und die Rohloff Speedhub (wobei man für die nichts braucht) haben wir jetzt auch was auf Lager.

Und selbst die Verfügbarkeit für Magura - Parts hat sich seit letztem Jahr verbessert.    War ja auch dringend notwendig... 

Gruß aus der Sonne
Siegfried


----------



## sop (17. April 2005)

das sind ja mal superinfos! danke siegfried!


----------



## bikehumanumest (29. Juni 2005)

sieg01 schrieb:
			
		

> servus birg!
> 
> für Marzocchi und die Rohloff Speedhub (wobei man für die nichts braucht) haben wir jetzt auch was auf Lager.
> 
> ...



dann kann ich mit meiner marta sl also mal vorbeischauen ?

fahre am 10.7. in bad goisern die salzkammerguttrophy und anschließend ,ab dem 12.7. für 2 wochen mindestens nach kroatien,um die verwandten meiner frau (sie ist kroatin)zu besuchen und urlaub zu machen.

da ich zu den verrückten gehöre die dort dann trotzdem biken wollen (egal wie warm...) wollt ich dich nur fragen ob es was aktuell neues zu dem thema gibt ?

ist es möglich zu der zeit geführte touren zu machen (bei dir ?mit dir ?-)

joe  - bei uns hats seit wochen auch +30 grad...


----------



## Carsten (30. Juni 2005)

war vor 2 Wochen unten
extra zum Biken brauchst Du nicht nach Kroatien fahren (ich war aber nicht überall)

Gut: 
-Krk, in Baska...schaut gut aus
-Paklenica...Hardcore auf Mezzo-Niveau...eigentlich so gut wie nichts fahrbar
-Velebit: Endlose Schotterpisten...wie bei uns im Wald


----------



## birg (1. Juli 2005)

Servus,
war leider eine Weile nicht auf dieser Site.
1. Radwegekarten und Auskünfte bei den Tourismuszentralen: Über die Kompetenz der Herrschaften mag man sich streiten, feststeht: manche derer nutzen das Rad bestenfalls zum Brötchenholen.  
2.Die Adresse Nr.1 für Auskünfte (allerdings nur in Englisch) gibt es bei der "Christa Schenk" Kroatiens:
"[email protected]"
3. Zu den romantischen, aber kleinen Inseln: sind für Fitness-, Hobbyfahrer und Gourmets ganz interessant, doch für Trainingsfreaks und diejenigen, die die totale Abwechslung suchen:
a. Insel Brac: DH
b. Insel Hvar: siehe frühere Beschreibung. Für beide Inseln gibt es kostenlose Radfahrkarten bei den Touristenbüros vor Ort, letztere weist beschilderte Radfahrwege auf Asfalt und Schotter auf.
Auf Hvar gibt es einen Shuttle-Bus in der Vorsaison (Fahrer Teo): www.stellamare.hr (Pension der dt.Trialnationalmannschaft).  
Unter"Reisen,Routen,Reviere: SingleTrail, letzter Beitrag: Bilder von Hvar
Versuche noch zwei (von 3000 Bildern Mai 2005) hier reinzustellen, manchmal sagen Bilder mehr als viele schnöde Worte...
Ein exzellenter Web-Designer    schneidert aus den Bildern und 8 MTB-Videos derzeit eine geile DVD, dann hat man was zum Sehen.
MfG
coca


----------



## sieg01 (2. Juli 2005)

@ bikehumanumest
...dann kann ich mit meiner marta sl also mal vorbeischauen ?

Erwartest Du, dass sie das hier nicht übersteht?

...ab dem 12.7. für 2 wochen mindestens nach kroatien...
da ich zu den verrückten gehöre die dort dann trotzdem biken wollen (egal wie warm...) wollt ich dich nur fragen ob es was aktuell neues zu dem thema gibt ?

Mittlerweile ist es tagsüber schon zu heiß zum fahren - zumindest an der Küste.

...ist es möglich zu der zeit geführte touren zu machen (bei dir ?mit dir ?-)

Rufe an wenn Du hier bist. Wir fahren im Sommer oft schon sehr früh los und schauen, dass wir gegen 11.00 Uhr wieder zurück sind oder wir baden unterwegs irgendwo bis ca. 17 oder 18 Uhr und fahren dann weiter. Je nachdem wo wir biken.

Sonnigen Gruß und erholsame Anreise


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sieg01 (2. Juli 2005)

Carsten schrieb:
			
		

> war vor 2 Wochen unten
> extra zum Biken brauchst Du nicht nach Kroatien fahren (ich war aber nicht überall)
> 
> Gut:
> ...



Ich bin sehr wohl der Meinung, das es sich rentiert nach Kroatien zum Biken zu kommen. Und wie wir hier sehen, schliessen sich dieser immer mehr an. Natürlich ist dabei (wie bei allem) die Reisezeit von Bedeutung.

Paklenica:
Mittlerweile sind Biker dort nicht mehr so gerne gesehen. Es ist auch schon auf deren HP zu lesen, dass die Anzahl der Biker im Park begrenzt wird.
Dort gibt es Wege für die Badehosentouristen (nur in der großen Schlucht) und für Bergsteiger.

Ich vermute, dass Du einer von denen bist, die versucht haben die kleine Schlucht zu "erobern"   

Früher (zwischen 1997 und 1999) konnten wir die große Schlucht runter brettern ohne Gefahr zu laufen, Wanderer und Spaziergänger über den Haufen zu fahren. Denn es gab sie nicht. Die Parkleitung und Angestellten schüttelten nur dem Kopf und ließen uns gewähren.... Der Weg war bei weitem nicht so gut ausgebaut wie heute. Wir schrien nur: Gebt uns mehr Federweg und das satt um immer schneller zu sein... 
Im Sommer war es in der Schlucht richtig geil, da es an der Küste mit weit über 30° zu heiß war und "drinnen" konnte es passieren, dass einen der Regen erwischt.

Velebit:
Ja, glücklicherweise gibt es einige Schotterpisten.    Wenn Du die alten Militär und Handelsstraßen gefahren bist, freust du dich, wieder auf etwas abschätzbaren zu fahren.
Denn die Menschen hier kümmern sich nicht sonderlich um die echten Perlen dieser Gegend. Und wenn du sie fragst: wie, was, wie lang etc. bekommst du eh nur die Antwort: Mit dem Fahrrad nicht befahrbar. Hier assoziiert man Fahrrad mit billigen Baumarkt Rädern   und nicht Mountainbikes. 
Dies gilt übrigens nicht nur für das Velebit-Gebirge.

Krk:
Es ist eine Insel. Und wie auf allen Inseln, bist du die Wege irgendwann abgefahren und es zieht dich weiter zur nächsten Location.

Gruß
Siegfried


----------



## Hugo (2. Juli 2005)

@sieg
stimmt es dass die tatsächlich die autobahn von zagreb nach split fertig haben?(hab ich heute erfahrn  )
damit würde man die fahrzeit runter nach dalmatien ma eben um 4 stunden verkürzen  

wegen wetter...warm isses, is klar, aber weil jemand meinte es wär vor zwei jahren soooo heiss gewesen dass man nicht biken konnte...vor zwei jahren wars auch in deutschland zu heiss zum biken, und 2002 hingegen wars kaum wärmer als 30grad, auch in split nicht.

nochma sieg
weisst du obs inzw. brauchbares kartenmaterial von der spliter gegend gibt?
als ich das letzte mal unten war gabs zwar schöne wege, aber die zu suchen war müssig, und sie zu finden fast unmögl.
ohne die militärischen karten die wir haben, wohl ga nicht möglich  

noch n tip an alle kroatientouristen denen die schläuche ausgehn.
dort isses durchaus noch üblich dass autoreifen schläuche haben, und diese schläuche wiederum werden bei löchern etc. geflickt, aber nicht mit tiptopflicken sondern in der autowerkstatt vulkanisiert.
wenn man freundlich fragt machen die das auch bei nem fahrradschlauch


----------



## sieg01 (2. Juli 2005)

Hugo schrieb:
			
		

> @sieg
> stimmt es dass die tatsächlich die autobahn von zagreb nach split fertig haben?(hab ich heute erfahrn  )
> damit würde man die fahrzeit runter nach dalmatien ma eben um 4 stunden verkürzen



Ja, die Autobahn ist offen. Und die im Krieg zerstörte Maslenica Brücke ist auch wieder aufgebaut worden. Jetzt stehen da 2 Maslenica Brücken fast nebeneinander. Ab sofort, kann man auch bei Bura (bei Volkswagen "Bora" - und nicht nur dort so genannt    ) die Fahrt fortsetzen.



			
				Hugo schrieb:
			
		

> nochma sieg
> weisst du obs inzw. brauchbares kartenmaterial von der spliter gegend gibt?
> als ich das letzte mal unten war gabs zwar schöne wege, aber die zu suchen war müssig, und sie zu finden fast unmögl.
> ohne die militärischen karten die wir haben, wohl ga nicht möglich



Nein, ist uns nicht bekannt. Es gab/gibt, von der Gegend um Sinj (über den Berg die andere Seite). Ich weiß nicht, ob sie wieder aufgelegt wurde.
Am besten ist, Du schreibst eine mail an die TZ Split und an die TZ Mitteldalmatien. Bin gespannt ob du eine Antwort bekommst   
TZ= Fremdenverkehrsamt


----------



## Hugo (2. Juli 2005)

hej...das mim bora/bura is mir ja noch ga nicht aufgefallen  seis drum, ich werd ma guggen ob ich was erfahr


----------



## bikehumanumest (2. Juli 2005)

sieg01 schrieb:
			
		

> Rufe an wenn Du hier bist. Wir fahren im Sommer oft schon sehr früh los und schauen, dass wir gegen 11.00 Uhr wieder zurück sind oder wir baden unterwegs irgendwo bis ca. 17 oder 18 Uhr und fahren dann weiter. Je nachdem wo wir biken.
> 
> Sonnigen Gruß und erholsame Anreise



danke, werd ich haben bad goisern 100km 3700Hm marathon (evtl.auch trophy=2x das ganze!!!)

deshalb kroatien= urlaub

werden nahe split untergebracht sein, schwägerin ist schon dort...

zadar werden wir bestimt auch mal kommen und uns dann mit dir in verbindung setzen...

danke schon mal für deine tipps

joe (es regnet grad im schwarzwald,aber trotz
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




dem noch kurz aufs bike...bis zum "tour de france couch kuck start !!!


----------



## Carsten (2. Juli 2005)

@sieg01

ich bin die große Schlucht im Paklenica runter gefahren
war echt genial, hatte aber leider das falsche Bike dabei

Mir war beim Wandern allerdings gleich klar, da ich da nicht hoch schieben würde. Man würde sich ja zum Gespött der Wanderer machen 

Also Karte raus und Alternativen suchen: Da geht von Starigrad aus ne Straße hoch auf 700m, dann muß man da noch mal ne Stunde schieben und kommt ziemlich verwegen (S4 Niveau!) von oben rein in den Park!

Bin kurz nach 7.00 Uhr unten in Starigrad los und war um 9.00 an der Hütte (Dom) oben...da kahmen die ersten Übernachtungsgäste gerade raus und haben mich angeschaut wie einen Außerirdischen   

Die Abfahrt runter durch die Schluchtr war der Hammer. Fußgänger kahmen mir natürlich nur entgegen, und das auch erst ganz unten...
Ne harte Tour...ganz nach meinem Geschmack

Ach so, die rote Bikeflasche, die da irgendwoo zwischen Wasserstelle 1 und 2 liegt gehört mir...die hat sich irgendwie verabschiedet beim runter düsen...

die kleine Schlucht ist völlig sinnlos mit dem Bike. Man kann zwar recht schön ca. 1 km rein fahren, dann ists aber verblockter Quasch im Bachbett...

Also: Paklenica ist Wandergebiet

Ansonsten wird es in Kroatien einiges geben, was ich nicht gefunden habe...aber wer mal in Finale Ligure war und ähnliches erwartet wird enttäuscht sein...


----------



## birg (3. Juli 2005)

Zum Hinterland von Split bei Sinj: Sehr schön ist es am und um den Peruca-See, erinnert etwas an Kanadas Südwesten (siehe Bild). Allerdings sollte man auf den Schotterwegen bleiben, ansonsten Fahrten im freien Gelände (DH) nicht ohne "Minenkarten" in Angriff nehmen. 
Zum Hinterland Sibeniks und Zadars: Weit nördliche Gebiete sind traumhaft für CC, doch auch hier auf Schotterwegen bleiben (siehe Bild).
Um Karlovac gibt es interessante CC-Gebiete (sehr grüne Vegetation) mit ausgeprägter Bike&Bed-Infrastruktur und äusserst günstigen Preisen.
MfG
coca


----------



## bikehumanumest (3. Juli 2005)

birg schrieb:
			
		

> Zum Hinterland von Split bei Sinj: Sehr schön ist es am und um den Peruca-See, erinnert etwas an Kanadas Südwesten (siehe Bild). Allerdings sollte man auf den Schotterwegen bleiben, ansonsten Fahrten im freien Gelände (DH) nicht ohne "Minenkarten" in Angriff nehmen.
> Zum Hinterland Sibeniks und Zadars: Weit nördliche Gebiete sind traumhaft für CC, doch auch hier auf Schotterwegen bleiben (siehe Bild).
> Um Karlovac gibt es interessante CC-Gebiete (sehr grüne Vegetation) mit ausgeprägter Bike&Bed-Infrastruktur und äusserst günstigen Preisen.
> MfG
> coca



hi,
das hört sich nach was an wo wir auch gerne hinwollten ! 
hast du da irgendwo im hotel übernachtet oder privat ? bist du von da ? insbesondere der see ist ja genial,was man auf dem bild sieht genau so was suchen wir... und keinen 50meter strand mit 450 urlaubern...
meine frau und ich sind ab 12.7. vor ort.

joe


----------



## birg (3. Juli 2005)

Am Peruca-See gibt es eine Pension, hat mir ein deutscher Angler erzählt. Tourismusmässig dort tote Hose. Vor dem Krieg habe ich bei Hochwasser dort gesurft - zwischen den Bäumen   
In Sinj gibt es ein Hotel (ca. 15km entfernt). Von Sinj aus gibt es ein sehr gutes Trainingsgelände (Geröllfelder) Richtung bosnische Grenze. Trainierte dort 1997 bis hoch auf 1200 m (im Winter meistens die Schneegrenze) in der Nähe der riesigen Wasserrohre. Oben ist ein Wachhaus, ab dort keine Menschenseele mehr, höchstens Forstleute, die den Schock erleiden, wenn sie unerwartet lustig radelnde Radfahrer, verkleidet als Ausserirdische - aus dem Nichts auftauchend, sehen.  
Übrigens: das Velebit ist auch sehr, sehr schön, doch dazu werde ich aus Überzeugung keine Werbung machen, da dieses Gebiet noch lange so erhalten bleiben sollte!
Ansonsten trainierte ich RR von 1980 bis zum Krieg und ab 1994 bis heute MTB in erster Linie auf Hvar.
Und noch ein Tipp zu Istrien: auch für RR interessant. Der deutsche Juniorennationalkader hat seine Rennsaison früher auf Istrien vorbereitet, da es das erste Aufeinandertreffen auf ausländische Kader (Slo, I, CRO, A) zu Beginn des Jahres gab. Erwähne ich deshalb, da man mit MTBs auf den steilen Rampen sehr gut Kraft antrainiert.
Sehr gute Fahrstrecken soll es heute um Rovinj geben, laut einem Marathonler (früher dt. Auswahl Marathon), doch das kann ich aus meiner Sicht (1988 dort gefahren, RR wohlgemerkt) nicht gerade bestätigen. Wenn ich Zeit finde, suche ich alle Bikekarten Kroatiens zusammen, fotografiere die Frontseite und stelle sie ins Netz.
Grüsse
coca


----------



## sieg01 (3. Juli 2005)

Hotel Alkar in Sinj können wir nur wärmstens empfehlen.
Personal super freundlich. Sie haben uns einen gesicherten Abstellraum zur Verfügung gestellt. - Uns war es nur peinlich, mit unseren Bikes durch die Hotellobby zu marschieren. Doch wie gesagt, das Personal war sehr zuvorkommend und verständnisvoll.
Möglichkeiten zum Reinigen der Bikes waren übrigens auch vorhanden.
Doch ich möchte all das mit einer kleinen Einschränkung "gesagt" haben: Dies war 1999/2000/2001. Wer weiß ob sich was geändert hat.

Zur Zeit der Alkar solltest Du Sinj weiträumig umfahren. Denn dann "tanzt dort der Bär".

Die Westseite des Perucki Sees würde ich besser meiden. Es gab keine Wander bzw. Radwege und der Straßenverkehr dort ist fast schon abenteuerlich....

Übrigens ist Sinj für seine "Reit/Pferdekultur" sehr bekannt.

Minen: Wie schon erwähnt, sollte man sich auf den Wegen aufhalten. Doch auch das ist keine "Sicherheitsgarantie". 
Regen und Verwitterung tuen ihres um die Minen zu bewegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sieg01 (3. Juli 2005)

Habe im I-net gesucht und folgendes gefunden:
http://www.auswaertiges-amt.de/www/de/laenderinfos/laender/laender_ausgabe_html?type_id=4&land_id=88
und diesen hier:
http://mitglied.lycos.de/mayenzeit/newpage.html

Panik ist nicht angebracht, sondern einfach nur vorher nachdenken, damit es hinterher keine Scherereien gibt.


----------



## birg (3. Juli 2005)

Die Minenwarnungen sollte man in der Tat nicht ignorieren, die Inseln sind schlussendlich die sichersten Fahrgebiete... Da gibt es bestenfalls "Kugelschreiberminen".
MfG
coca


----------



## Birg Andrej (4. Juli 2005)

bikehumanumest schrieb:
			
		

> danke, werd ich haben bad goisern 100km 3700Hm marathon (evtl.auch trophy=2x das ganze!!!)
> 
> deshalb kroatien= urlaub
> 
> ...


   Das Rad sieht gut aus,ist Dir bei der Gabel die Farbe ausgegangen? Spaß beiseite... Sieht echt gut aus. Von Split nach Hvar ist es nicht weit, schau mal rüber....Gruß Stevens Andrej


----------



## bikehumanumest (6. Juli 2005)

Birg Andrej schrieb:
			
		

> Das Rad sieht gut aus,ist Dir bei der Gabel die Farbe ausgegangen? Spaß beiseite... Sieht echt gut aus. Von Split nach Hvar ist es nicht weit, schau mal rüber....Gruß Stevens Andrej



hvar sieht gut aus, wo genau bist du denn ? da gehts nur mit der fähre rüber oder schwimmen ?

vielleicht bleiben wir aber auch gleich in istrien,kommt drauf an ob da jetzt im juli schon alles bevölkert mit urlaubern ist oder ob es noch zum aushalten ist...

joe  (dem nicht die farbe ausgegangen ist sondern die gabel, die ist seit fast 4 monaten auf reparaturabwegen...)


----------



## Twintip193 (11. August 2008)

Hallo zusammen, 
ich habe den Fred "ausgegraben", da ich auf der Suche nach Infos für nen Urlaub in Kroatien bin. Da auch Familienteile dabei sind die mit Biken nich so viel anfangen können, wollen die ans Meer. Ich möchte natürlich auch Biken gehen, dehalb meine Fragen:
Kennt sich jemand in der Gegend um Rovinj aus? Bikestrecken, Umfang, Karten, Beschilderung, Schwierigkeit, usw?
Ersatzteilversorgung? Besondere Empfehlungen?
Kennt dort jemand uU auch noch nen guten Campingplatz (der auch noch günstig ist) den er empfehlen kann?
Und noch eine, etwas off-topic Frage, kennt dort jemand Klettergebiete, Daten über Absicherung, Karten, Topos, usw?
Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen, da die Infos von den Tourismusverbänden recht allgemein sind!
Vielen Dank
Twintip


----------



## Twintip193 (13. August 2008)

> Hallo zusammen,
> ich habe den Fred "ausgegraben", da ich auf der Suche nach Infos für nen Urlaub in Kroatien bin. Da auch Familienteile dabei sind die mit Biken nich so viel anfangen können, wollen die ans Meer. Ich möchte natürlich auch Biken gehen, dehalb meine Fragen:
> Kennt sich jemand in der Gegend um Rovinj aus? Bikestrecken, Umfang, Karten, Beschilderung, Schwierigkeit, usw?
> Ersatzteilversorgung? Besondere Empfehlungen?
> ...




Kann mir denn keiner helfen? Nich den geringsten Tip? Irgendwas?


----------



## _bergpeter_ (14. August 2008)

doch es gibt schon wen, der dir a bisal helfen kann 


Twintip193 schrieb:


> ich habe den Fred "ausgegraben", da ich auf der Suche nach Infos für nen Urlaub in Kroatien bin. Da auch Familienteile dabei sind die mit Biken nich so viel anfangen können, wollen die ans Meer. Ich möchte natürlich auch Biken gehen, dehalb meine Fragen:


nun, Kroatien ist nicht der Gardasee und auch keine Transalp, drum sind die Infos darüber eher spärlich! ich fahr seit ca 10Jahren nach Istrien zum mountainbiken und hab schon einiges an Tourenbeschreibungen mit vielen Fotos veröffentlicht, sofern du mountainbike-touren suchst, findest du sie auf meiner Homepage www.berg1.at.tf oder auf www.tourfinder.net

besonders lohnende tourenkombi Bike&Meer sind die 
Orchideen Route beim Kap Kamenjak
und die Bella Vista Strecke bei Labin - Rabac



Twintip193 schrieb:


> Kennt sich jemand in der Gegend um Rovinj aus? Bikestrecken, Umfang, Karten, Beschilderung, Schwierigkeit, usw?
> Ersatzteilversorgung? Besondere Empfehlungen?:


ich war im juni 2008 dort: die landschafrt ist dort nur hügelig, die touren sind daher vom anspruch nicht mit den touren im ucka gebirge vergleichbar! trotzdem habe ich drei nette touren hier beschrieben




Twintip193 schrieb:


> Und noch eine, etwas off-topic Frage, kennt dort jemand Klettergebiete, Daten über Absicherung, Karten, Topos, usw


es gibt in Rovinj südlich der Stadt einen alten  venezianischen Steinbruch, in welchem zahlreiche Kletterrouten eingebohrt sind. (auf der Rubin Route fährt man direkt daran vorbei!). Topo kenn ich nicht dazu, sind so 1bis2seillängen routen, also ideal zum topropen.

Istrien ist nicht so perfekt radtouristisch erschlossen wie zB der Gardasee, aber Leute mit Abenteuersinn werden dort sicher auf ihre Rechnung kommen, die Kombination Bike&Meer kann schon was!


----------



## Twintip193 (14. August 2008)

Hallo Bergpeter, 
vielen Dank für die Infos, du hast mir schon sehr weiter geholfen! Die links hab ich mir angeschaut. Ich werd mir einige Touren runterladen und ausdrucken.
Findet man sich dort auch ohne Navi zurecht? (Ich habe nämlich keins!) So altmodisch mit Karten u so? Kannst du mir ne bestimmte Karte empfehlen? Gibt es Beschilderungen? Wieweit ist es zu den Touren im Ucka Gebirge?
Ich muß sagen, ich war noch nie am Gardasee biken, immer nur zum Klettern, deshalb weiß ich nich so genau was "gut erschlossen" heißt. 
Welches Bike ist denn sinnvoll, Freerider oder CC Hardtail?
Noch so ne Frage: Bleiben die Bikes stehen, wenn man sie vernünftig ankettet oder muß ich ständig angst haben das sie sich vermehren?
Vielen Dank
Twintip


----------



## _bergpeter_ (15. August 2008)

Twintip193 schrieb:


> Findet man sich dort auch ohne Navi zurecht? (Ich habe nämlich keins!) So altmodisch mit Karten u so? Kannst du mir ne bestimmte Karte empfehlen? Gibt es Beschilderungen?


die Basiskarte zu istrien ist die Kompasskarte Istrien 238 , sehr gute Übersicht, aber im Detail grobe Mängel, die Trails fehlen fast gänzlich, aber auch Forststraßen sind oft gänzlich falsch oder fehlen. 
Auf der seite http://www.istria-bike.com/de kann man sich zu den einzelnen strecken kartenausschnitte als pdf downloaden, die recht genau sind, manche trails sind aber damit auch schwierig zu finden! (vorsicht: manche gps daten auf dieser seite sind wegen falscher georeferenzierung um ca 300m verschoben und nicht brauchbar!). Manche Routen sind beschildert, aber die beschilderung ist unterschiedlich und oft mangelhaft. 



Twintip193 schrieb:


> Wie weit ist es zu den Touren im Ucka Gebirge?


von Rovinj ca 50min mit dem Auto



Twintip193 schrieb:


> Ich muß sagen, ich war noch nie am Gardasee biken, immer nur zum Klettern, deshalb weiß ich nich so genau was "gut erschlossen" heißt.


es gibt eben keine führerliteratur, und man trifft sehr selten bis nie auf andere biker. vernünftige bikeshops gibt es mittlerweile, auch einen in rovinj!




Twintip193 schrieb:


> Welches Bike ist denn sinnvoll, Freerider oder CC Hardtail?


ich bin zwar die meisten strecken mit hardtail gefahren, die typische istrische strecke ist aber eine sehr grobschottrige forst- oder feldstraße, auf welcher ein fully absolut sinn macht! auch auf den strecken rund um rovinj. jedenfalls sollte man pannensichere reifen aufziehen, wegen der dornen.




Twintip193 schrieb:


> Noch so ne Frage: Bleiben die Bikes stehen, wenn man sie vernünftig ankettet oder muß ich ständig angst haben das sie sich vermehren?


Ja, bleiben Sie! es wird wahrscheinlich weniger gestohlen dort als bei uns, aber anketten würde ich mein bike trotzdem.

anbei noch ein bild des klettersteinbruchs bei rovinj, ist doch nur eine seillänge hoch wie es ausschaut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Twintip193 (15. August 2008)

Hallo Bergpeter, 
vielen Dank, ich denke wir werden sicher was zum biken finden! Du hast mir auf jeden Fall sehr weiter geholfen! Sollten mir noch Fragen einfallen, werd ich mich nochmal vertrauensvoll an dich wenden. Montag gehts los, freu mich schon. 
Bis denn, Twintip


----------



## tvaellen (26. August 2008)

Hatte es schon mal im KTWR erwähnt, aber jetzt auch noch mal hier, wo es eigentlich hingehört:

Ich habe anlässlich unseres Familienurlaubs in der Kvarner Bucht ein (für mich) neues Bikerevier erschlossen: der Ucka (spricht Utschka) Nationalpark
http://www.pp-ucka.hr/english/index.asp

Hat ein wenig den Charme des Gardasees bzw. der italienischen Adria: morgens in den Bergen biken, nachmittags am Strand faulenzen. Immerhin gibt es zwei Gipfel mit rund 1200 und 1400 hm sowie mehrere kleinere mit etwa 700-900 hm, was absolut gesehen nicht so viel ist, aber wenn man bei 0 hm am Strand beginnt, doch schon mal weh tut. 

Da der Gebirgskamm keine 20 km von der Küste entfernt ist, geht es z.T. recht ordentlich bergauf. Im Norden, im Grenzgebiet zu Slowenien schließt sich ein weiterer Nationalpark an, den ich mir allerdings bislang nur vom Auto aus angeschaut habe. Er ist größer, allerdings nicht gar so steil.

Im Süden schließt sich das Gebiet um Labin / Rabac an, das sich gleichfalls zum Biken eignet
http://www.istria-bike.com/de/routen/strecken?&srct_11_cluster=5&ct11_search=1
auch wenn die Höhenunterschiede deutlich geringer sind. 

MTB Fahren ist überall gestattet, es gibt zudem einige ausgeschilderte Touren, wobei es die Kroaten mit der Ausschilderung nicht so haben (bin allerdings durch den nahezu perfekt ausgeschilderten Pfälzer und Thüringer Wald verwöhnt). 
Am Ende bin ich nur noch nach Karte gefahren und habe mich positiv überraschen lassen, wenn tatsächlich mal ein Schild stand. Es gibt eine gute Karte im Maßstab 1:30.000 zu Ucka (zu restlichen Istrien siehe den obigen Link) sowie eine kostenlose Broschüre zu den Biketouren bei den Touri-Infos.

Will die Gegend nicht zum Gardasee Rivalen hochstilisieren, das wäre albern. Sie ist deutlich kleiner und es liegt schon noch einiges im Argen, z.B. hat die Infrastruktur noch Optimierungsmöglichkeiten. Die Anzahl der Fahrradläden ist sehr übersichtlich und die zwei die ich gesehen habe, waren nicht gerade doll bestückt (vermute mal, dass es in Rijecka einen gescheiten Laden gibt, aber dort habe ich nicht gesucht). Daher sollte man sich vorsorglich ein bisschen Werkzeug und ein paar typische Verschleißteile mitnehmen.

Für längere Touren im Sommer ist zudem eine Trinkblase kein Fehler, da es ab Mittag manchmal sehr heiß wird. Ich hatte keine dabei und musste einmal ziemlich leiden, bis ich halb dehydriert endlich eine offene Kneipe fand. 

Aber die Region hat Potential, gerade wenn ein Teil der Familie Strandurlaub machen und ein anderer Teil sich auch mit dem Rad etwas austoben will. Es ist jedenfalls weit mehr geboten, als nur -wie in Mc-Pomm oder SH- gegen den Wind zu radeln.

Bilder gibt es hier http://www.pp-ucka.hr/english/gallery.html
sowie in meiner Galerie.


----------



## cxfahrer (17. Januar 2009)

Bei der Suche nach Routenbeschreibungen diese schön gemachte Seite gefunden (ca. 70 Touren mit GPS usw.):

http://www.takeadventure.com/


----------



## Nightfly.666 (19. Juli 2013)

Hi Leute! Bei mir steht evtl. Rijeka auf dem Programm. Gibts dort nen Radverleih?


----------



## akan (20. Juli 2013)

Nightfly.666 schrieb:


> Hi Leute! Bei mir steht evtl. Rijeka auf dem Programm. Gibts dort nen Radverleih?


 
Hier ist eine Adresse:
http://www.tz-rijeka.hr/de/Home.aspx?PageID=201

Such selbst in Google " najam bicikla Rijeka ".


----------

